
Thor’s Stone, Thurstaston Common - Thevet
https://howardwilliamsblog.wordpress.com/2019/07/28/thors-stone-thurstaston-common/
======
chrisseaton
Wow I live just a couple of miles from here, down the road in the next
village! I run by this stone a few times a week. It's well-known locally and I
think it's mainly pre-teen couples carving their initials in. The rest of the
park isn't treated with any disrespect so it's not just people being terrible
in general. People keep stealing that brass inscription by it, though, which
is a bit more troublesome. That's probably organised metal thieves rather than
locals.

The ridge is I think the highest part of the Wirral and has commanding views
over the Irish sea and the beginning of the mountains of north Wales, where
it's certainly likely people would gather for ceremonies. It feels like a bit
of an intersection of England, Ireland, and Wales. But this rock itself is set
back from that in a hollow so isn't in as interesting a location.

I proposed to my wife in the country house of which this stone is in the
grounds of, too.

------
mboto
I grew up in Neston which is about 6 miles away. We used to get there on our
bikes along an old dis-used railway line that was converted in to a walking
path called the Wirral Way and pretty much allows you to go the whole length
of the Wirral (a peninsular of land between the River Dee and the River
Mersey), without touching a single road (there's that one quiet road in
Heswall...).

You can then come off at points and explore relatively large parks like this
one. We had such freedom as young as 11 ranging out and no-one ever new we
were out that far.

The whole area of Thurstaston Common for a kid is like a giants playground.
You run up and down the rocks, all moulded and curved with the water, the
footfalls and general life going on around it. 30 years ago it was covered in
graffiti maybe not so much but it was always drawing people there. My Dad went
there as a child.

What you can't see from the photos is that you are on a high point looking
over the River Dee with it's salt water marsh land, beeches and on the other
side is Wales and the mountains with Moel Famau peaking in the distance.

And while the it might the graffiti might not be so great there is a beautiful
history to the life spent around it. Not far from there is a vantage point
that many Viking coins are found. As if people sat down and they fell out of
their pockets. There were Viking longboats unearthed not far to the north.

If you ever get the chance its one of the most beautiful places you'll see in
that quiet, reserved kind of a way.

Who ever the said the Commons were a tragedy!

~~~
IanCal
A nice 360 pic from the high point I think:

[https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Thor's+Stone,+Thurstasto...](https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Thor's+Stone,+Thurstaston/@53.353982,-3.13673,3a,75y,182.73h,67.84t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipP6OYTzQwTHMRH4vSDGesAqPjPWrJSKcri2hfSB!2e10!3e11!6shttps:%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipP6OYTzQwTHMRH4vSDGesAqPjPWrJSKcri2hfSB%3Dw203-h100-k-no-
pi-0-ya100-ro-0-fo100!7i10000!8i5000!4m5!3m4!1s0x487b2825c38aa859:0x57a140a43a18a7a8!8m2!3d53.3558153!4d-3.1362426)

------
IanCal
An interesting article, I grew up near here and have spent many hours
clambering up and over the rock. It's absolutely packed on a sunny day.

Perhaps strangely I feel like the scale of the graffiti makes it better than
if there was just a bit. It's not a small blemish, but absolutely part of the
rock itself.

------
tomgreen000
always heard it referred to as 'Thor's Rock' locally.

I wonder if the name varies by area even within the local vicinity.

